# New Kitchen Light



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Put some wide moulding around the perimeter, and maybe a small sized medallion between the light & ceiling. If you get copper panels for the ceiling, you may have to manufacture the curves if you can not find them online, for where the ceiling meets the walls.


----------



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought I would use cove molding and panel the ceiling with molding and thin wood panels. I have some 4" baseboard but only enough to go around the perimeter once. I also have some flat trim pieces of oak. I was hoping to cover the ceiling instead of trying to fix the drywall and paint it. There are a couple of holes and a screwed in panel from a former remodel. I think the tiles will just square up at the ceiling, and they can be cut easily as they are thin metal. I like the idea of a medallion as a central point.


----------

